# Ft. Pickens Pier Questions



## MommyBayer (Jul 12, 2011)

We took a long drive, from Louisiana, about 2 weeks ago and found Fort Pickens. We had some poles in the back of the truck but all we caught were those darn sucker fish. Then kids weren't too happy because they didn't get to keep them. I planned a short camping/fishing trip for Wed-Friday this week and had some questions? 

1. Is there anything special I need to do so that my boys can catch some fish. Even if they get tired and decide to go swimming instead, it would still be nice to catch some fish. 

2. I didn't see a fish cleaning station. Since I am camping there, where would I clean the fish? I assume it is like Louisiana and you cannot clean them on the pier.

3. Anyone going to be out there the next few days? Maybe I can get some pointers. I need to do something cause only 1 of my 3 boys likes fishing for longer than 5 minutes when nothing is biting. Fishing=good, video games=bad, lol.

4. Does the type of bait matter? I was just going to get whatever they had at the camping store.

Thanks for any help you can give me! I am excited to catch other fish, even if I can't identify them. I guess it's hard sometimes being a mom who likes to fish. I wish I could get my husband and boys to enjoy it.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Head to GSSP in Gulf Shores, plenty of fish and cleaning stations on pier. State camp ground right across the road.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Your best bet if you don't have a bait net, which I assume you don't. Find some one catching ly's the little baitfish that should be all over. Normally if they are thick (which I can't say since I'm in Korea righ now) someone should be willing to give you some. I gave then away to out of towners all the time. They are great for reds and spanish (which are a good bet this time of year). For spanish you will need a leader stop by Gulf Breeze bait and tackle tell them you want a spanish leader. You can toss an ly out with no weight and let the current keep the line tight. For redfish put an ly on the bottom with a egg sinker weight varries depending on the current. Get it as close to the old pier as you can. That is the pillings to the right of the pier. Also on the bottom they are good for flounder too. If the fish aren't thick on the pier don't be affraid to go to the jetties. Many of time I've caught nothing on the pier and moved to the jetties and tore them up.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have seen just about everything caught there. Alot of fish that are not "supposed" to be there. lol


----------



## MommyBayer (Jul 12, 2011)

I do have a bait net, sort of, lol. It's a minnow seine since the kids can't use a cast net, which I also have. So each kid is supposed to get on the end of the net and pull up, lol and catch minnows. Anyone out there tomorrow is sure to get a laugh or two out of them.

I bought wire leader crimpers and made a few for this week. So hopefully I don't have to buy any more.

I am excited. I hope they catch something they can eat! I will be sure to update you on what we caught this weekend.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a tip you can use about a 30lb or so mono leader with a long shank hook for spanish you just have to change it after a few fish. Once you get good with this you can go to lighter line maybe 20lbf.c. You will loose fish but will catch way more this way. You cant let them swallow it deep though. My avatar pic is of spainsh caught that way. I caught all but one, the guy that was with me caught one. It took a while for him to learn not to let them swallow it. This works well on Bob Sykes too. All though its a little early for that.


----------



## MommyBayer (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish you were in town. It would have been great to be able to learn from you. Thank you so much for your time.:thumbup:


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I was too, I'm not much help from over here.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry if this is too late, but if you get it then stop by hot spots, or where ever, and buy a couple gotcha lures and spanish leaders, the spanish and blues should be biting. I didnt like the bait at the store, but you can get "freshly dead shrimp" from the bait stores at a good price and as long as the sheepshead dont eat it off youll do good.


----------

